# Hello all, from The One True Sailboat god!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not really, But it got you to looking, didn't it? Please read and I welcome your input.

I'm a NJ motor boater from birth. Have been on the waters of the NJ coast and back bays, rivers and creeks as long as I can remember. But I havent touched a boat in over ten years. Ever since my first daughter was born and I started my business (carpet cleaning). But now that the business failed and was sold, and four kids later (one who has fought cancer for the last three years) I have been longing for the water again.

I put everything into that business for ten years, but she failed anyway. Then my three year old son was diagnosed with leukemia (he is doing well now after three years of treatment), but we lost almost everything. My wife and I have both gone back to school for nursing, (40 and back in school, what was I thinking! ) but I guess you do what you have too. 

So why am I hear? We need a get away and the water is it! But for the next few years things are going to be tight and I have a lot to learn. So I figured I’d read and learn all I can from this site and possibly pick up a really, really, really cheap sailboat I can learn with and take the kids out on weekend (in the bays). After a few seasons I should be out of school and ready for a nicer boat that can do a lot more that just bays. 

Well that’s my story in a nutshell. Hope to see you on the water soon.

Shane


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

that sounds like a tough story....wish you all the best to get back on a big boat with a healthy family! 

welcome to this forum 

Cheers

Mad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Shane,
Tough story but you sound like you got your head on straight. Best of luck to you. You've picked the right site to learn, lots of great people here willing to share their knowledge and experiences.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Shane,

If you don't get the boat right away, I could always use some crew. Where in NJ are you ?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Shane. Looks like you're keeping a positive attitude about life, and that counts for a lot. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Freesail,

Berlin NJ


----------

